# A good Basic BIOS Tutorial



## DigitDonz (May 16, 2008)

Hey guys I got this link while browsing in another forum - This e-book explains about the basic this in BIOS, good indeed : Please download the file before reading - The File is quiet heavy about 30 MB

Oooop I forgot the link here it is 

Download  :  *www.lejabeach.com/sisubb/Practical_BIOS_Editing.pdf

Thank You Once again


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## casanova (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for d guide


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for find it -really useful


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 19, 2008)

thnk u


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 20, 2008)

Thnx for sharing !


----------



## dhanusaud (May 20, 2008)

thanx pal.*smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Happy/happy-016.gif*www.smileyhut.com


----------



## j_h (May 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## rgk.sugan (Jul 4, 2008)

tanx budddy..


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks 4 sharing


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice Link.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 7, 2008)

good one thnx


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 8, 2008)

"Please download the file before reading - The File is quiet heavy about 30 MB "

I didnt read this earlier.
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanx for the link


----------



## IT Idiot (Jul 15, 2008)

cool


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 15, 2008)

thanx, very useful link.


----------



## sauravktr (Jul 15, 2008)

Good Tutorial........Thanks


----------



## manistar (Sep 15, 2008)

the link is very slow.. is thr any alternate download link


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks sir-ji...


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 3, 2008)

good tutorial thankx


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

Is this a newbie's guide or what?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

A nice one


----------

